# Quadrantid Meteor Shower Tonight



## alblancher (Jan 3, 2012)

I know it is off topic but tonight's meteor shower should be one to remember.  This meteor shower is brief and intense with as many as 100 meteors per hour.  The radius is from the north so with the moon setting early tonight we should have a great night if you have clear skies.  Just a heads up!

http://www.space.com/14092-quadrantid-meteor-shower-peaks-january-4.html


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Al!!

  Craig


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info Al. Meteor showers are always fun to watch. About what time will it start? Too bad it will be 20 degrees tonight!

Mike


----------



## alblancher (Jan 3, 2012)

Your best viewing will be when the moon sets  our time is around 2am till dusk

This link is to a clear sky predictor.  Gives you an idea if it is worth getting up for or not.  Down here in SE Louisiana it looks like a great if not cold night.  I can put on more clothes but I can't make the moon set or the clouds disappear.  I think I am going to the farm for this one!!

http://cleardarksky.com/csk/

Select a town or observing sight near you .  If you have any trouble understanding the chart let me know I might be able to help.


----------



## miamirick (Jan 3, 2012)

what is the appropriate smoking food for a meteor shower?

If were going to be up might as well have the smoker running

Actual picture of the Quadrantid shower








Thats a lot of rocks and dust!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 3, 2012)

The winter night skies are great for stargazing-like Mike said about 20° temps, it's CCCOOOLLLDDD!!!. Maybe I'll break out my telescope and do some gazing till the shower starts.

Al, I use a 6 inch Newtonian telescope-what do you use?

Rick, if you're going to be up, I'd say brisky or butts-  I already went through my meat allowance money on sausage supplies for this week so the smoker is staying cold tonight.

Here's for clear skies!


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 3, 2012)

miamirick said:


> what is the appropriate smoking food for a meteor shower?
> 
> If were going to be up might as well have the smoker running
> 
> ...


I would say bacon. It will be a good night for a cold smoke!

Mike


----------



## alblancher (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a 12.5 inch Dob,  Decent mirror and great for DSOs, just a bit much to carry in and out of the house.  I want to watch some of the Sugar Bowl tonight so I think I'll catch a couple of hours of sleep after that and set the alarm for about 1am.  Lay a matteress in the back of the truck like the old days HeHe, with a couple of thick blankets and stocking cap to keep the bald head warm!  Thermos of hot chocalate and I'm set to go.

Hey smoking is great as long as you keep the smoke thin and blue!

Going to pickup wifey at work, drive to the country and then bring her back to work in the morning.   I don't mind traveling for a good meteor shower!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2012)

I go to bed early, but am up early to go to the gym at 4:00 AM, it should be good viewing then. The sky will be clear tonight down here & cold too. Thanks Al.


----------

